
We Wouldn't Work for the Galactic Empire If It Were Against McKinsey's Values - sohamsankaran
https://honestyisbest.com/mckinsey
======
hos234
"Behind the cool mask lay a high-strung disposition; Canaris was agitated and
tormented by fear after each passing danger yet was still addicted to new
adventures. Like most cunning people, he hated violence. He was nimble in the
face of danger, witty, and sardonic. During one of his trips to Spain he would
spring to attention in his open car and raise his arm in the Hitler salute
every time he drove past a herd of sheep. You never know, he said, whether one
of the party bigwigs might be in the crowd. Some observers have deduced from
all the incongruities in Canaris that he was an unprincipled cynic who sought
only thrills from the resistance and who admired Hitler as an even greater
gamesman than himself. These interpretations miss the mark. In his last years
Canaris increasingly suffered from the conviction that he had served Hitler
far too long and far too submissively, and he regretted not having turned his
resources against the regime in a more determined fashion. It has been said
that he was a master of the art of obfuscation, and his skill has tended to
obscure his rigid adherence to a number of principles. He could not abide
treason whatever the pretext, as his break with Oster shows, but neither could
he bear the lack of basic humanity that made the Nazi regime so abhorrent in
his eyes"

